# Very curious about the "GSD" im about to adopt.



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Well to start off, im pretty new here. I am about to adopt what the shelter claims is a German Sheperd. It looks very much like one but there are a few things that throw me off about this pup. A few of those things are that it has a small white spot on its chest (the rest of the coat is Blk/tan), it's head is a bit small, and the pup overall is a bit small in size for a 7 week old Sheperd. I don't know if this is because it wasn't fed properly before it got to the shelter/foster home or whatnot. Or if it is because she's a female. I hope someone can help me out with the issue im having. I will post pictures to make things easier as soon as I find out how to.


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

These pics are from the ages of 5 weeks to 7weeks.


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, pictures will help. Try and get some that show her standing, from the side view, also take them from her level, not from your height looking down. 

Susan


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Gsd?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay, you were posting photos as I was posting. Unfortunately I can't get the full size view of the thumbnails. I can't really see them well. 

Susan


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm trying to, but the pictures aren't uploading for some reason.


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

How about this one


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like a GSD to me. Just darned cute! 

BTW my youngster has a white cross on her chest. It was much larger when she was younger but it's still there at 1+ yo. 

Also, some females have quite refined heads (true block heads are, of course, usually male -- as in the human species!  )


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

She's a very pretty girl


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Another


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> Looks like a GSD to me. Just darned cute!
> 
> BTW my youngster has a white cross on her chest. It was much larger when she was younger but it's still there at 1+ yo.
> 
> ...


Thanks you so much for the replies! Hopefully I can post some more pics just to make sure she really is a German Sheperd.


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Let's see if this photo works


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Idk why the pictures I want to upload aren't working


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

She's super cute! I would say GSD or if a mix, mostly GSD. Even though she's a bit smaller and has the white, those don't necessarily mean she isn't pure. Mine's fluff on the back part of his stomach and on his back legs fades pretty white. Whiter than most. And I've seen white patches pop up every now and then in purebred GSD's. She's also probably not terribly under. For example, mine was very small when he was younger. Just happened to be a small, dainty male. He's a little over 60 pounds now at a year and a half, and he'll probably fill about another 10-15 pounds. So sometimes even if they start small, you just have to wait and watch them grow like weeds!


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> She's super cute! I would say GSD or if a mix, mostly GSD. Even though she's a bit smaller and has the white, those don't necessarily mean she isn't pure. Mine's fluff on the back part of his stomach and on his back legs fades pretty white. Whiter than most. And I've seen white patches pop up every now and then in purebred GSD's. She's also probably not terribly under. For example, mine was very small when he was younger. Just happened to be a small, dainty male. He's a little over 60 pounds now at a year and a half, and he'll probably fill about another 10-15 pounds. So sometimes even if they start small, you just have to wait and watch them grow like weeds!


You have no idea how much better I feel after reading your reply. Also, can her small size also have to do with her being brought to a shelter? Meaning she was probably a stray?


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

She's only weighs about 5 maybe 6 lbs right now and she's 7 weeks..


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kiko_3318 said:


> You have no idea how much better I feel after reading your reply. Also, can her small size also have to do with her being brought to a shelter? Meaning she was probably a stray?


If she didn't get very good nutrition, it could have kept her from growing as big as she could have been at this point, but then she could recover quickly with good nutrition and you could see her spring up.

Or it can just be genetics. Mine was five pounds when I brought him home at seven weeks. His parents were large, but for whatever reason they threw small pups. All his siblings and him have grown up wonderfully so far. All smart and healthy. On the smaller side physically (ranging from 55-65 pounds so far, all expected to end up somewhere in the range 65-85 pounds), but all look like they'll be well within breed standard.


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

My baby


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Did you adopt her? She's adorable! 
Chloe had some white on her when she was a puppy also, but it was really only on her toes.. but it went away as she grew older.


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Did you adopt her? She's adorable!
> Chloe had some white on her when she was a puppy also, but it was really only on her toes.. but it went away as she grew older.


I don't have her at my home yet, but I will in about a month. She's at her foster parents house. The shelter labeled Her as a German sheperd.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It can be really hard to tell with puppies. There are a lot of breeds of dogs or mixes that can have similar black and tan color/pattern as a GSD. I would not have any expectations with a shelter dog of unknown background.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Coming from a shelter, you can never be 100 percent sure. She looks German Shepherd, or high content GSD mix. Does it really matter to you? I just adopted a shelter puppy. She also looks GSD or high content mix. I love her either way. I hope you feel the same about this pup. She is adorable!


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with Stevenzacksmom, with a shelter dog you are never 100% sure, heck, even with rescues you just never know, I think you adopt a shelter/rescue dog because you fall in love with the dog, not the breed...that being said you can look for a certain breed, but you just can't have the same expectations as you do if you buy from a breeder. I am one of those people who will never show a dog, never breed a dog and really only want a pet, maybe one who can do agility, but really just a pet, so rescue/shelter dogs are perfect for me. Good luck with your new puppy, she is adorable


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

GSD or not she is a cutie and deserves a good home like all shelter pups!


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, il make sure to post tons of pics of her. Well, the ones that im able to upload that is lol


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

She is defo cute as others have said are you really bothered if she is or isn't ?
If you want a purebred GSD then go to a breeder if not don't worry and just enjoy her


----------



## GoonerChi (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree with the others. GSD or not, she looks like a charming dog. Enjoy her, no matter how much of her is GSD.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you either like the pup or you don't ("there are a few things that throw me off about this pup") 

If a pup at that age is in a shelter I wouldn't expect a back story of the pup having strayed . Chances are someone had an unexpected litter -- or someone had a litter deliberately to get one "free" for themselves , a friend or two for a few $$'s , and then whatever was left was handed over for adoption . Make life easy for themselves. Hey ! pups adopt easily don't they ?

You place great importance on the pup being a purebred .
Your issue (" hope someone can help me out with the issue im having") is going to put a lot of pressure on this pup looking like and acting like a GSD . Conditional love . 
What if she can't because their wasn't any thought in the breeding for those special character traits. 

Not fair to the dog.

Let someone who loves her as she is , what she will be , take her .

If you want a purebred without doubt seek out a good breeder.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Having seen lots of young pups in shelters, and seen what they grow up to be, I don't think anyone can know based on a picture at this age. I've seen pups adopted from shelters that "looked" like small-ish Shepherd pups at this age grow up to be wee-little 20 pound "mini" dogs. A friend of mine has one of those -- cute dog, bundle of fun, and very loved, and they thankfully never paused to regret that she didn't grow into the GSD they thought they were adopting from a high-kill shelter. I've seen others from mystery litters that grew up to become 75# dogs with erect ears that look very Shepherdy. There's just no telling.

If you love the pup and would still love the pup if she grew into something not all that Shepherdy, please adopt her and give her a wonderful life. If she would disappoint you if the ears stay soft, or she stays small, or starts to look more mixed, then I think she's not the dog for you.


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

I think definitely pure GSD. I have very nice bloodlines and sometimes they will have white spots on chest and toes. Some of the small ones can grow into the largest of a litter. She is a CUTIE!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Baby Luna


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Kiko, your little girl is precious. I got my boy from a rescue, but he was already around two, and he looks the part of a shepherd, but who knows really. The rescue group didn't really know anything about his past, except that he was found as a stray and turned into a high-kill shelter. They pulled him out at the last minute. He is a sweet, smart, loving gorgeous boy. I hope you and your puppy are very happy.

As far as the pictures, I am not very tech savvy, but it may be the pixels that's causing the problem. You can resize pictures on Paint or other programs.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Kiko_3318 said:


> These pics are from the ages of 5 weeks to 7weeks.


Definitely looks like a Purebred gsd


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

her eyes in the second photo are adorable :wub:


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Everyone seems to agree that the pup is very adorable and very sweet. I personally wouldn't attempt a guess as to whether she is a GSD or some other breed with GSD markings etc.
I agree with the people who say that if you will be disappointed if it turns out that the pup isn't a shepherd... then let her go.
But if you will love her either way...then we will enjoy seeing her grow up in pictures on this forum.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Kiko_3318 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone, she's such a character you have no idea. I have two dogs already, one of them I had since they were 2 weeks old and he wasn't like her (personality wise). He's 7 now. My big boy Achilles


----------

